
HOW to BECOME a BAD THEORETICAL PHYSICIST - maverick_iceman
http://www.staff.science.uu.nl/~hooft101/theoristbad.html
======
oldandtired
The problem for Mr Hooft is that his statements apply equally to him. So many
simplifying assumptions made that do not exist in actuality and he ignores
these factors. As every engineer is taught, one must understand what
simplifying assumptions are made because the reality is that any one of those
assumptions can be the cause of significant error in the theory being
utilised.

